# Can I get your opinion on this program?



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

If I could ask your honest opinion on an industrial maintenance degree program I would be very appreciative. Here is the link: http://www.pennfostercollege.edu/industrial-electronics-maintenance/ I have 18 credits toward this program already so I would basically have 1 semester done already. Do you think I could get an entry level maintenance mechanic/technician job with this? There is a 2 week hands on lab at the end of the program. Thanks for any help.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

maintenancetech said:


> If I could ask your honest opinion on an industrial maintenance degree program I would be very appreciative. Here is the link: http://www.pennfostercollege.edu/industrial-electronics-maintenance/ I have 18 credits toward this program already so I would basically have 1 semester done already. Do you think I could get an entry level maintenance mechanic/technician job with this? There is a 2 week hands on lab at the end of the program. Thanks for any help.


It looks like a good start.

It really depends on how much hands on experience they are looking for but it looks like your on the right track,,,,,,,,Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

Anybody else have any opinions? I'm surprised only one reply. You were a HUGE help though HARRY304E, thank you.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

maintenancetech said:


> Anybody else have any opinions? I'm surprised only one reply. You were a HUGE help though HARRY304E, thank you.


You are welcome,,Keep reading here as well so you can learn as much as you can..

Also read this section there are a lot of good posts for what you are interested in..:thumbsup:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f28/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You should try and get into the IBEW Union.. they have the best schooling you can find along with on the job training..


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

maintenancetech said:


> If I could ask your honest opinion on an industrial maintenance degree program I would be very appreciative. Here is the link: http://www.pennfostercollege.edu/industrial-electronics-maintenance/ I have 18 credits toward this program already so I would basically have 1 semester done already. Do you think I could get an entry level maintenance mechanic/technician job with this? There is a 2 week hands on lab at the end of the program. Thanks for any help.



It sounds like a good start. Nothing beats hands on training. That's where you'll learn the most. What is your objective? Maintenance electrician? If that's your plan, I would learn PLC programming, industrial controls such as variable frequency drives. Being a maintenance electrician can offer a variety of learning experiences. Good luck and whatever you decide go for it and give 110%.:thumbsup:


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

Chris1971, yes that is my goal. There is a hands-on lab for 2 weeks in the 4th semester. There is also PLC training in this program. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

maintenancetech said:


> Chris1971, yes that is my goal. There is a hands-on lab for 2 weeks in the 4th semester. There is also PLC training in this program. Thanks for the help.


The key IMO is to learn controls (Plc, motor controls, variable frequency drives) make yourself a key asset to a maintenance team and company. Knowledge is king.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes I agree knowledge is king. There is a section on motors controls too. I'm starting the program soon, I just enrolled. I want to make a career out of this. I think a degree, and of course learning these lessons will get me there.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

maintenancetech said:


> Yes I agree knowledge is king. There is a section on motors controls too. I'm starting the program soon, I just enrolled. I want to make a career out of this. I think a degree, and of course learning these lessons will get me there.


Good luck. Remember you never quit learning.


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

Funny thing is,
as many years you learn, work, learn, work... you start to realize there is more and more things you don't have any clue.

I think 150 years ago was less stress in our field.:001_huh:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bennysecond said:


> Funny thing is,
> as many years you learn, work, learn, work... you start to realize there is more and more things you don't have any clue.
> 
> I think 150 years ago was less stress in our field.:001_huh:


Not even a code book back then.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Good luck. Remember you never quit learning.


Never in a million years.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

maintenancetech said:


> If I could ask your honest opinion on an industrial maintenance degree program I would be very appreciative. Here is the link: http://www.pennfostercollege.edu/industrial-electronics-maintenance/ I have 18 credits toward this program already so I would basically have 1 semester done already. Do you think I could get an entry level maintenance mechanic/technician job with this? There is a 2 week hands on lab at the end of the program. Thanks for any help.


Some companies want hands on experience. A 2 weeks lab is nothing compared to real hands on.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Peewee0413 for the info. Of course nothing comes to close real world experience, but a lab should help. I would never pretend to be a veteran just starting out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If you are not demanding much out of an education, go ahead. This quote is where it gets me.
* "at home, at your own pace with Penn Foster College."*



Yes you will be at home, learning from a book with no-one to really see what you are doing incorrect, and give you that little hint which you missed in the reading. It is a start, better than nothing, but does not take the place of a real school with real instructors. Just my honest opinion. You asked.


For a little TMI, I was home shchooled (lol) and it is not the best for learning a hands on trade like electrical. Nothing in the course can take the place of learning how to remove a 1950's era switchgear cover, and replace a breaker in it. I did however take a real school electrical course.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The combination of school and OJT is by far the best possible way to approach this career.
I my opinion, an apprenticeship beats any other type of preparatory training.
You get the school work and you get to practice what you learn in school on the job every day.
Good luck.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's funny, I'm pretty well set as far as the trade goes, but I worry about hitting a wall because of not having a degree. I found out after I was hired at the current job that there was apparently a long meeting about that because I'm not college educated.

But the PennFoster program the OP posted almost doesn't look like a bad place to start for just getting an associates, and the price certainly isn't unreasonable. But it does make me wonder if it's a get-what-you-pay-for scenario.

EDIT: Looking at this, they don't appear to have any regional accreditation, and reading the course list doesn't make this sound like a very intensive education. Maybe it's not common with an associates, but they don't even get into basic calculus. Stopping at pre-calc strikes me as a high-school level curriculum. Makes me question how in-depth everything else is....


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

The school has been around since 1890 guys, they are legit. They are accredited also by the DETC which is recognized by the Department of education, its all legit. Is it Harvard or Yale, no of course not, but for career training, career degrees they are the real deal. I already graduated from their "Electronics technician" career diploma program and I thought the experience was great. I would not hesitate to enroll in this school. Look them up on the DETC's website and look up the DETC on the Department of education's website. Penn Foster is a really inexpensive source to get a degree. The program looks good too I think. I say you'd be in good hands with this program, Big John.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I saw the part about DETC, and I don't claim to know much about it, but reading up on the difference between regional and national accreditation, I found this article.

It seems to make sense. If national accreditation were better, there wouldn't be any question about them meeting regional accreditation standards to begin with. Apparently it's also not uncommon for folks to be unable to transfer credits if they end up deciding to move on towards a bachelors at another school. 

It does appear to be get-what-you-pay-for.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok, I have become somewhat of an expert on this because I have been looking for schools for a long time. #1 DETC diplomas are nearly 100% accepted by employers, they really don't care. #2 DETC credits transfer nearly 70% of the time to regional schools, but ALWAYS check to make sure if you plan on trying this. There are PLENTY of schools that accept DETC credits you just need to find them. 
Now the other thing is you need to know where you want to go and do. I was told the A.S. will get me a decent entry level job and then you will of course learn from the veterans. I was told you really don't need to go any further to get into a decent spot. This school I like to describe as a "blue collar" school. Its for people looking to work hard, earn a degree and get a trade type career. Yes they have "white collar" degrees too but a lot of what they do is help blue collar guys move up in the world. I already started the program. I did the two assessments exams, passed both. Everything is set up very orderly, easy to follow, its organized nicely is what I am trying to say. One course after another, one lesson after another, credit by credit you build your degree. I like them. They make it easy to follow because its organized that way. I am just a student, I do not work for them. This is an independent take on the school.


----------

